# Ride!



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone ride a motorcycle in N.IL.?I know many backroads and cool grave yards .Could be a different gathering.Breakfast,ride and then drinks.Anyone????


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

U know id go. If u had a side car.lol.
Does sound cool though


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

If you ride down NC way, the Blue Ridge Parkway is a great ride. Let me know if you're coming, I'll join you.


----------

